# Have you seen bigfoot?



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 24, 2013)

Hahahaha, I know it seems like a weird question but I think bigfoot could exist, so I wanted to know if any of you have actually seen one. I watch the finding bigfoot show BTW.


----------



## Watermelons (Mar 24, 2013)

Ive seen sasquatch on the kokanee commercial all the time  he must be real!
Well ive seen men with size 16+ shoes so  who knows...


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Mar 24, 2013)

The season finale is coming up right? I swear if they suckered everyone into watching that then never find the Bigfoot in the end...that will be sad. I was just thinking of that they other day. :/ hope he's real otherwise that's like Months!...wasted.


----------



## TinksMama (Mar 24, 2013)

Personally I think they're real.  I also watch Finding Bigfoot, and so does the rest of my family. I hope that some day there's real hard proof they exist, because I'm tired of getting weird looks and having people think I'm crazy. lol


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Mar 24, 2013)

It would be really cool if they exist. I wonder just exactly what he really is..hmmm. And I wonder if there is a black panther too.


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Mar 24, 2013)

i dont have cable but when i did i used to love watching that show, and sometimes still do on netflix. total believer right here haha


----------



## inasaga (Mar 24, 2013)

I have not seen this show, but it's a big world out there. It's hard to rule a lot of ideas out and it makes life more interesting to think there are things going 'bump' in the night.


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Mar 24, 2013)

I think there may be a squatch in these woods!! hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 24, 2013)

Katielovesleo3 said:


> The season finale is coming up right? I swear if they suckered everyone into watching that then never find the Bigfoot in the end...that will be sad. I was just thinking of that they other day. :/ hope he's real otherwise that's like Months!...wasted.



Katie, yes I wish they would just find proof!

I'm not sure when the season finale is 

I was watching one of the finding bigfoot show's for West Virginia because thats where I live, and some guy claimed to have had deer guts (yuck!) outside after hunting deer, and the next day the deer guts were gone. Anyway the finding bigfoot team bought some deer guts and put them in the woods on the ground and they put a camera on a tree that would take pictures of anything moving and in the morning the deer guts were gone and when they checked the camera it was mysteriosly malfuctioned. I was like, COME ON!!!


----------



## LilyPatchFarm (Mar 24, 2013)

Katielovesleo3 said:


> And I wonder if there is a black panther too.


 

...You mean a melanistic jaguar or cougar? Or do you mean a specific cryptid?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_panther

A black panther is usually considered a jaguar but the term can be used to describe any number of melanistic large cats. They exist. I've seen a melanistic bobcat in the wild before as well. That thing was freaky looking. At first I just thought it was the worlds largest house cat then I got a better look at him and realized he was a bobcat. We have a group of them that live in our woods.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 24, 2013)

Katielovesleo3 said:


> It would be really cool if they exist. I wonder just exactly what he really is..hmmm. And I wonder if there is a black panther too.



Yes it would be awesome!

I read somewhere that someone found hairs after seeing a bigfoot in a spot, and he sent them in to be tested and the test results said that it was an unknown primate. 

I also read a few sightings in WV on a black panther. I personally think they are real.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 24, 2013)

TinksMama said:


> Personally I think they're real.  I also watch Finding Bigfoot, and so does the rest of my family. I hope that some day there's real hard proof they exist, because I'm tired of getting weird looks and having people think I'm crazy. lol



Yes I think the're real too. You probably watched the Patterson film? Anyway I think experts studied that film and they found no zipper, they said it did not walk like a human, and they zoomed in on it and they could see bones the jaw the skull.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 24, 2013)

PwnzorsNTittylwinks said:


> i dont have cable but when i did i used to love watching that show, and sometimes still do on netflix. total believer right here haha



Yes we usually watched them on tv. But now we are starting to download them.


----------



## LilyPatchFarm (Mar 24, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> I also read a few sightings in WV on a black panther. I personally think they are real.


 

I'm totally lost LOL, please pardon my confusion!

Is this black panther that you guys are talking about like, a specific regional cryptid? Sort of like the english moor big cats? Or are you just talking about black panthers in general? Is there speculation on the "realness" of black panthers?

Cause they are 100% real. You can even buy them as exotic pets if you have a license. (DONT.)


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm talking about black panthers in general. People say they don't exist, but I have read sightings about them and I think they do exist.


----------



## LilyPatchFarm (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow, yea I have never heard anyone say they dont exist! Thats totally new to me. I mean the term "black panther" does not actually refer to a species, it just refers to a melanistic (a genetic mutation) version of different species of large cats, but its fairly common in jaguars. 

Here you go: [ame]http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=melanistic+cougar&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.44158598,d.eWU&biw=1024&bih=571&wrapid=tlif136417770902710&safe=on&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=L7NPUZTcNIuE8ATUhYCoDg#um=1&hl=en&safe=active&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=black+panther&oq=black+panther&gs_l=img.3..0l10.1398512.1399575.0.1399668.13.8.0.3.3.0.125.594.7j1.8.0...0.0...1c.1.7.img.ZTQ9vNH5Xnc&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.44158598,d.eWU&fp=137439eeca7fc0f1&biw=1024&bih=571[/ame]


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh, sorry I meant to say that people say they don't exist in WV.

EDIT: http://www.topix.com/forum/city/war-wv/TLDTSN0DCFM1T2RLK


----------



## LilyPatchFarm (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh I gotcha! Thats why I was confused, LOL


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes, sorry for the confusion I should have seen that.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Mar 24, 2013)

LOL! I believe that the "elusive" black panther exists too but my dad and countless others INSIST they are just really big cats or whatever. I don't remember its been 6 months ago since we had our debate. I recall him winning though, and we argued for at least an hour. OH and Uncle Si off Duck Dynasty has supposedly seen one too lol.


----------



## TinksMama (Mar 27, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Yes I think the're real too. You probably watched the Patterson film? Anyway I think experts studied that film and they found no zipper, they said it did not walk like a human, and they zoomed in on it and they could see bones the jaw the skull.



Yep I've seen it. There's a lot of controversy over the film though, so most people pass it off as being fake. Personally I believe it is real footage of a bigfoot and people just don't want to admit it.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes, I agree with you I think that the video is real.

There was another video where someone was filming something else and when they watched it they saw in a tree far off some kind of a monkey or something here it is: http://bigfootevidence.blogspot.com/2011/12/first-episode-of-finding-bigfoot-season.html


----------

